

Ask HN: How much increase from negotiation? - dummyaccount

Either for salary or for equity, when negotiation your salary at an early-stage startup, how much % increase over the initial offer is reasonable to ask for, and how much should you target?<p>For example, should you ask for 2x the shares and target a 50% increase?
======
pg
Depends how good the offer is. If the offer is low, you should obviously ask
for more. If not, you don't need to. But you should have an idea what you
think you're worth. Otherwise how do you know when to say yes? If you always
ask for 2x, how do you know that the other guys didn't start by offering you a
quarter of what you're worth?

